# Silkie Easter Eggers!?



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

A local chicken store has a local supplier of silkies. This local supplier has been working for years (not entirely sure how many) on a breed of silkie that lays colored eggs! Her birds are also beautiful. Lots of colors and wonderfully fluffy silkies. 

We got 2 chicks that weren’t Easter eggers from her last year. My mom’s dog got one of them but the other turned out gorgeous!
























here’s pictures of her. We plan on getting some Easter egger ones this year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that last pic.

What colors? Silkies lay from almost white to a tan to a pinkish colored egg.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

i believe light blue  I will see if my mom still has pictures of the eggs.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Wow! That’s awesome!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How in the heck? I know my brain isn't as nimble as it once was but for the life of me I can't figure out how she did that.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

My Pet Chicken has (or had? I haven't looked recently) silkied Easter-eggers listed on their site for sale for a while there. They certainly weren't high quality Silkies by appearance, but did resemble Silkies at least with a crest, feathered feet, dark skin, and often extra toes. That would make a good place to start toward Silkies that lay colored eggs were someone to decide to take on that project. That said, there is a silkied variant of Ameraucanas, and even without them (as they are rather difficult to find these days...), if you started with regular Ameraucanas of the same variety as the Silkie you were breeding to, it wouldn't be _too _complicated to get to a blue-egg-laying Silkie after years of working toward them.

I am very pro-silkied feathering if it wasn't apparent by, well, practically everything I've done with this account, so I'm definitely interested in seeing what these colored egg Silkies look like!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Years is exactly right. Even now there are issues with the paints that have been worked on for so long. Pink patches, usually on the bottom of the feet. Gold spots in the eyes. 

Trust me, I could tell. It's also why I ended up raising almost exclusively Silkies.


----------

